# Detectar cambio de estado (VB)



## JoS182 (Jun 23, 2007)

Bueno, esto no se si se puede hacer, pero por ahi me dan una solucion.
Básicamente lo que necesito que por ejemplo una variable M, por llamarla asi, aumente su valor en 1 (M=M+1) cuando mi otra variable cambia de estado, es decir que detecte un cambio no un estado especifico. 

Espero que se entienda.
Me olvide  de decir que es en visual basic.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 27, 2007)

no entiendo lo que quieres decir pero lo unico que te puedo decir , es que todo se puede hacer.

aclaranos mejor y te podria ayudar.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola, si es en electronica, los flip flops sincrónicos te pueden ayudar.
Si es en programación, lo que podés hacer es preguntar se la variable tiene el mismo valor que antes o no. Un ejemplo en C++:

while (algo)                   /*lazo de repetición si necesitás estar controlando todo el tiempo
{
 v = getch( );                 /*lo que le asignes mediante alguna instrucción
 if(v =! vant) then m=m+1;
 vant = v;
}


Podés meter más líneas de código dentro de la repetición.

La idea es guardar en alguna variable la información que tenía la variable antes de leerla y después comparás lo que leiste con lo que tenías guardado y te fijas si tiene el mismo valor o cambió.

Suerte!


----------



## JoS182 (Jun 28, 2007)

Gracias...

Por suerte pude resolver mi problema utilizando una logica totalmente diferente.


----------



## asherar (May 24, 2008)

JoS182 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias...
> 
> Por suerte pude resolver mi problema utilizando una logica totalmente diferente.



Que por supuesto nos vas a contar !    

Saludos !

PD: Tomate tiempo para contar ! *Qué paso ?*


----------



## W S N (Dic 2, 2008)

mmmmmm, lo va a contar?


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Dic 8, 2009)

No no creo que lo cuente jajaja bueno....


----------



## Meta (Dic 10, 2009)

Que pena que no lo cuente.

Te estamos esperando, cuéntalo...


----------

